
Why, oh WHY, do those #? nutheads use vi? - Ivoah
http://www.viemu.com/a-why-vi-vim.html
======
Safety1stClyde
They use it because Emacs takes as much as eight megabytes of memory (and is
constantly swapping!) and also because vi is optimised for 300 baud terminals.
If I ever have to use a computer with less than eight megabytes of memory via
a 300 baud terminal, I will definitely switch to vi.

